# Pine cones



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,

Read a thread here about giving pine cones for rabbits to chew on. My neighbour has a large spruce tree with many pine cones falling in my yard. I always look at them and think I should let Sophie have some but I am scared.

Is there ANY chance of something bad happening if I give them to her? Some of them have sap on them, I would pick that off but what if I miss a bit and she eats it? Is it poisonous? I know they have to be dry and brown first.

Also, can I microwave them to kill bugs? I hate bugs and don't want anything creepin out!

Is it ok if Sophie EATS the pine cone? If so, what if she eats the whole thing? Is that still safe?

How often can I give her one if she eats it?

I notice some of them have the dried seeds inside. Can she eat those, is it safe?

LOL I am paranoid, can you tell????!!!!

Thanks guys/gals


----------



## FreezeNkody (Sep 23, 2013)

I give my 3 pine cones, they sell them in the stores. But I have given them pine cones from a tree from the park near my house. If you google pine cones for rabbits, it'll tell you how yo clean them properly  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## FreezeNkody (Sep 23, 2013)

http://www.ehow.com/how_7347086_give-pine-cones-rabbits.html#page=0


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Bville (Sep 23, 2013)

I've read that you should remove the seeds before you let them chew on them.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Sep 23, 2013)

My rabbits usually won't chew them all the way down. Just the outside. But you have to make sure all the sap and dirt are off them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whitelop (Sep 23, 2013)

Make sure that they're all the way open too and completely dry. When they get wet, they close back up. Ellie likes to throw hers in her water bowl and they close up, so I have to put them in the sun try dry. 
Ellie loves pinecones. A lot of people give them to their rabbits at shows, to give them something to do.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 24, 2013)

FreezeNkody said:


> http://www.ehow.com/how_7347086_give-pine-cones-rabbits.html#page=0
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum



Thank you for that link! I gathered some pine cones a little while ago, and let Bandit chew on one, but I think possibly because I hadn't cleaned it it made him ill. Or at least something made his tummy upset and the pine cone was the only new thing. I will definitely try that cleaning process


----------

